# Inshore Box



## BigBlueNation (Dec 22, 2019)

I am building a box for flats/inshore fishing in the Charleston and Georgetown, SC areas. I already have some doa shrimp, gulp crabs, saltwater spooks, Mirro Lure plugs, etc. What other lures and/or terminal tackle would you recommend as must have? Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Eye strike jig heads, trout tricks, and gulp shrimp are my go tos 90% of the time. I guess they are my “confidence“ baits. I essentially have a tackle shop worth of assorted paddle tails in one hatch of my boat but seldom use one.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Down South Lures in original size Chicken of the C color, pink glitter Mirrolure Fatboys, Spook One Knocker baby trout color topwater


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

BigBlueNation said:


> I am building a box for flats/inshore fishing in the Charleston and Georgetown, SC areas. I already have some doa shrimp, gulp crabs, saltwater spooks, Mirro Lure plugs, etc. What other lures and/or terminal tackle would you recommend as must have? Thanks in advance for any input.


ZMan minnowz in nuclear chicken, root beer/chartreuse tail, glow/chartreuse, etc. use ZMan Trout Eye heads 3/16, etc. Also 1/4 oz. AquaDream spoons. Copper and gold have worked for me. Also ZMan Trout Trick in Fried Chicken and Root Beer / Chartreuse


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

gulp shrimp on a jighead is hard to beat anywhere in the SE


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I fish the same waters and have worked to whittle down the tackle to the basics that work for both new and experienced anglers.

Popping cork with 1/8oz jig head with a new penny gulp

1/4 redfish eye jig head with either a new penny gulp shrimp or paddle tail (usually zman). 

For soft plastics I usually carry one bright color and one dark natural color. The only time I believe a specific pattern works beyond just a light/dark contrast situation is electric chicken on the wando.

Plenty other baits will work but this is typically what I carry for artificials.


----------



## BigBlueNation (Dec 22, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies and info, they are greatly appreciated. I am in KY l, but am down in SC with the family on a regular basis, so I sold my bass boat and bought a flats boat for dual use at home and to use on the coast. I have fished with a guide, but this is my first time trying to do things solely on my own.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

BigBlueNation said:


> Thanks for all the replies and info, they are greatly appreciated. I am in KY l, but am down in SC with the family on a regular basis, so I sold my bass boat and bought a flats boat for dual use at home and to use on the coast. I have fished with a guide, but this is my first time trying to do things solely on my own.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Where exactly? Pm me before you come and I may be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Don't leave out the 1/4-ounce spoon; cheap, durable, and effective. Johnson weedless or an Aqua Dream in gold is my preference for reds. Krocadile spoons in silver for catching bluefish, jacks, ladyfish, and spanish macs.

When lures fail, having an assortment of circle hooks, lead, and maybe a popping cork always works well. I hear the reds love the mud minnows in that area.

A bucktail jig is supposed to have caught more inshore fish than anything but I can't seem to catch anything with one.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Just about everything in the water eats shrimp this time of year. So, like others have suggested GULP! Shrimp or other artificial baits that look/swim like shrimp will work.


----------



## Ricky Wolbert (Oct 27, 2019)

I think your box should be full now..lol...


----------

